
F.A.S.T. Pulls In $1 Million In Six Weeks - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/07/24/another-killer-data-point-for-iphone-apps-fast-pulls-in-1-million-in-six-weeks/
======
mattmaroon
A guy I once met pulled down $30 million with less than a minute's worth of
work by buying a lottery ticket. By TechCrunch's logic, that's another killer
datapoint in favor of the Powerball as an investment vehicle.

~~~
nebula
From the article:

"This is an extraordinary game and certainly not representative of the average
revenue from other paid apps in the App Store. But it also isn’t even
currently on the top list of paid apps, and it continues to pull in
substantial dollars, spiking, we hear, to as much as $60,000 per day."

------
skwaddar
I thought the story was going to be about the Federation Against Software
Theft
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Federation_Against_Software_The...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Federation_Against_Software_Theft)

~~~
limmeau
And I thought it was about Fast Search and Transfer AS from Norway. Apparently
they were bought by Microsoft in 2008 to become their Enterprise Search
department.

